# Cajun Lunch? October 24th.......Duluth?



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2013)

Who's up for some mud bugs?
http://www.boudreauxscajun.com/


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Who's up for some mud bugs?
> http://www.boudreauxscajun.com/



Me!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm in! Let me run it by the hubby & see if he can join us too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2013)

Awesome............who's buyin?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm there.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'm in! Let me run it by the hubby & see if he can join us too!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awesome............who's buyin?


I'm robbin a bank on the way up, want me to grab some for you too?


elfiii said:


> I'm there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm robbin a bank on the way up, want me to grab some for you too?


If'n you're robbin a bank, then sure.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm robbin a bank on the way up, want me to grab some for you too?



Mine need to be plain unmarked 20's if you please.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If'n you're robbin a bank, then sure.





elfiii said:


> Mine need to be plain unmarked 20's if you please.


 you got it, bossman!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awesome............who's buyin?



I thought you were...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I thought you were...


 I like the sound of that!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I thought you were...





Keebs said:


> I like the sound of that!



He's such a fine gentleman.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's such a fine gentleman.



then you don't know em like we do ....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> then you don't know em like we do ....




Come on up and eat wiff us.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's such a fine messican.



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

What time y'all wanna meet there?


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Come on up and eat wiff us.



I plan on it , I don't git but 1 hug a year from Keebs so I gots to be there to git me a hug ...

the ole man comin' ....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> What time y'all wanna meet there?


I figure around 12:00??? I'm flexible, I won't have to punch a clock that day!


Nugefan said:


> I plan on it , I don't git but 1 hug a year from Keebs so I gots to be there to git me a hug ...
> 
> the ole man comin' ....


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I figure around 12:00??? I'm flexible, I won't have to punch a clock that day!



12 is fine with me. I'll just have to make sure it's good with my hubby & make sure the kids get an early start on their school work so they can be pretty much finished before we head that way.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> 12 is fine with me. I'll just have to make sure it's good with my hubby & make sure the kids get an early start on their school work so they can be pretty much finished before we head that way.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2013)

Noon works for me as well.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll be there too. Never met Lee or Cricket, looking forward to it.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

lagrangedave said:


> I'll be there too. Never met Lee or Cricket, looking forward to it.



Outta this bunch I've only met Mrs.Hornet22 & da messican.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 17, 2013)

Keebs is solid gold, Andy sells black light posters for a living


----------



## K80 (Oct 17, 2013)

We have to go down to Atl on the 24th for Grant's scans on the 25th, may just have to head down early...


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2013)

lagrangedave said:


> I'll be there too. Never met Lee or Cricket, looking forward to it.





Looking forward to it Dave. Sounds like we will have a good bunch.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Oct 17, 2013)

Me and wife will be coming back from Mountains that day if timing works out we might stop.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok. I'm definitely in! Hubby can't make it though but he's gonna let the kiddos stay with him. Yay! Mommy gets a break!

Does somebody wanna call ahead & get the party room since it looks like we will have a good turnout?


Oh & I checked the menu & no boudain what kinda Cajun place ain't got no boudain


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2013)

lagrangedave said:


> I'll be there too. Never met Lee or Cricket, looking forward to it.





lagrangedave said:


> Keebs is solid gold, Andy sells black light posters for a living


Awwww, come'on, you still upset you didn't get the limited edition of Elvis posters, ain't ya?


K80 said:


> We have to go down to Atl on the 24th for Grant's scans on the 25th, may just have to head down early...


Oh I'd LOVE to see ya'll & the babys!!!!!!!!!


Lindseys Grandpa said:


> Me and wife will be coming back from Mountains that day if timing works out we might stop.





Crickett said:


> Ok. I'm definitely in! Hubby can't make it though but he's gonna let the kiddos stay with him. Yay! Mommy gets a break!
> 
> Does somebody wanna call ahead & get the party room since it looks like we will have a good turnout?
> 
> ...


I hope they got plenty of mudbugs!!!!!
Can one of you locals check on reservations, sounds like we might better!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm a vegetarian... Do they have salad with ice water for me?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm a vegetarian... Do they have salad with ice water for me?


I've never had ice water on my salad............. dude, you really ARE a strange one..................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm a vegetarian... Do they have salad with ice water for me?



They gotz red beans and rice wiffout sausage.
I double dawg dare you to show up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2013)

This is not fair


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> This is not fair



But, but, but............It's too far for you anyway


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They gotz red beans and rice wiffout sausage.
> I double dawg dare you to show up.


oooooohhhhh, she double dawged dared you!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> This is not fair










mrs. hornet22 said:


> But, but, but............It's too far for you anyway


----------



## elfiii (Oct 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Can one of you locals check on reservations, sounds like we might better!



No need. They will have plenty of room.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2013)

elfiii said:


> No need. They will have plenty of room.


 Thanks bossman!


----------



## K80 (Oct 24, 2013)

I wanted to make but it'll be at least 20 min before we get out the door and we are a good 45 minutes to an hour away.


----------



## pbradley (Oct 24, 2013)

Danggit! Missed another one!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2013)

It was so good meeting y'all today! I had a great time! The food was awesome!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey.... I recognize a couple of them folks.... One of them got a nice pick me up one time! Keebs is my,,,,, well,,, she is my sweetie!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2013)

Keebs is smokin hawt in that one pic


----------



## elfiii (Oct 25, 2013)

Me and Nuge were outclassed and overrun by WOWs. It was great to meet new old friends in person!


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 25, 2013)

elfiii said:


> Me and Nuge were outclassed and overrun by WOWs. It was great to meet new old friends in person!



Yes we were .....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2013)

elfiii said:


> Me and Nuge were outclassed and overrun by WOWs. It was great to meet new old friends in person!





Nugefan said:


> Yes we were .....



At least we didn't all go to the bathroom together.

It was great seeing everybody.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow, Keebs is actually taller than somebody else . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 25, 2013)

Man, them some purdy ladies.  Elfii  you arent supposed to be wearing a hat at the table sir.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> At least we didn't all go to the bathroom together.
> 
> It was great seeing everybody.







Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, Keebs is actually taller than somebody else . . .



 she said that exact samething when she stood next to me!

I's a shorty I can't help it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2013)

Dang, I should have got up the nerve to venture into Atlanter and had dinner with ya`ll.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 25, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang, I should have got up the nerve to venture into Atlanter and had dinner with ya`ll.



and you have no excuse of no where to stay and spend the night ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> and you have no excuse of no where to stay and spend the night ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang, I should have got up the nerve to venture into Atlanter and had dinner with ya`ll.



I don't know Nic, it's kinda scary up there in that concrete jungle. I don't go that way very often. Ask Keebs. I turned off the "big road" to go to my small town and saw that we have a fancy new Welcome sign. Don't know how longs it's been there, but I just saw it yesterday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> she said that exact samething when she stood next to me!
> 
> I's a shorty I can't help it.






Vertically challenged !!


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Vertically challenged !!



No , her rear end is built too close to the round ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> No , her rear end is built too close to the round ...





No No:


----------



## Crickett (Oct 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't know Nic, it's kinda scary up there in that concrete jungle. I don't go that way very often. Ask Keebs. I turned off the "big road" to go to my small town and saw that we have a fancy new Welcome sign. Don't know how longs it's been there, but I just saw it yesterday.



I haven't seen it yet either....



Nugefan said:


> No , her rear end is built too close to the round ...



Hush it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I haven't seen it yet either....
> 
> 
> 
> Hush it



It's coming off of 316 toward Fort Yargo. It one of those lighted welcome signs. Winder gettin fancy.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hush it


----------



## Crickett (Oct 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's coming off of 316 toward Fort Yargo. It one of those lighted welcome signs. Winder gettin fancy.



Oh ok yeah I've seen that one. It's been there for a while I think.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't know Nic, it's kinda scary up there in that concrete jungle. I don't go that way very often. Ask Keebs. I turned off the "big road" to go to my small town and saw that we have a fancy new Welcome sign. Don't know how longs it's been there, but I just saw it yesterday.


That was "too funny" you sayin that......... thank you for "driving me around"!



pbradley said:


> Danggit! Missed another one!


you were SOOOO close, it's all that "red Head's fault" I know it, she done got you wrapped so tight you don't know anyone else is around! ~sniff~sniff~ you just don't know us no mo!!!


Hankus said:


> Keebs is smokin hawt in that one pic


I KNEW I shoulda dropped my hand!Sorry folks!


elfiii said:


> Me and Nuge were outclassed and overrun by WOWs. It was great to meet new old friends in person!


ya'll mighta been over-run, but not outclassed, I so loved spending time with you guys!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> At least we didn't all go to the bathroom together.
> 
> It was great seeing everybody.


We sure didn't, did we?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, Keebs is actually taller than somebody else . . .


THAT's what I dold her too! (Thanks Cricket!)


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man, them some purdy ladies.  Elfii  you arent supposed to be wearing a hat at the table sir.


I was thinkin that too, but couldn't bring myself to say nuttin to him!


Crickett said:


> she said that exact samething when she stood next to me!
> 
> I's a shorty I can't help it.


Hey now, our legs go alllll da way to da ground!!


Nicodemus said:


> Dang, I should have got up the nerve to venture into Atlanter and had dinner with ya`ll.


YOU sir, have a challenge............. I will drive you if you will go...........  BUT, we have something coming up you HAVE to come to...........details coming, be ready!


Nugefan said:


> and you have no excuse of no where to stay and spend the night ...


tell'em Andy, tell'em!

Thank ya'll for making a "not so great trip" into being a GREAT TRIP!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Keebs is smokin hawt in that one pic





Keebs said:


> I KNEW I shoulda dropped my hand!Sorry folks!



 I don't see nothin'!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I don't see nothin'!


 you're goooood!


----------

